# Educational videos?



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Some people have told me some links before but I can't seem to find them anymore.

Well, I am looking for a, preferably free, video series that educates in technical theatre, mainly lighting and sound. I would like the kids who will be taking over for me and the sound op next year. Also for myself to watch so I can learn some more ^_^.
I just don't want the new kids having to go through all the process of elimination and learning as you go atmosphere as I did. I want them to have the 6 years of knowledge I have had on their first year, So they can learn more than I have because I have been held back by other simpler things, so they can jump right into the more challenging things, unlike me who had to figure out all the simple things first.

And to get me more ready for college. 
Also for me to see how much I really don't know xD
Thank you!~


----------



## hhslights (Sep 22, 2009)

Bobblehead Fred :: Why did my console do that?

Basic lighting control theory, I found it helpful.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 22, 2009)

Warning! Grumpy old man rant ahead...

While there are some good instructional videos, in my opinion, a 3-5 minute YouTube video is not an acceptable alternative to reading a textbook on the subject.

While watching a movie of _Romeo and Juliet_ may be easier and more efficient, neither it nor the CliffsNotes are substitutes for reading it. (Or better seeing it performed live, as Mr. Shakespeare's works were meant to be performed, not read. Okay, bad example.)

See Theatre Books for some suggestions.

 /rant off



hhslights said:


> Bobblehead Fred :: Why did my console do that?
> 
> Basic lighting control theory, I found it helpful.


Kind of my point, hhs. I found the White Paper on Control Philosophy.pdf more useful. Different pedagogical philosophies I suppose.


----------



## Raktor (Sep 22, 2009)

What Derek said. The books will explain much more about the theory and concept. I don't care if you can program a 50 step chase in three minutes; if you don't understand angles and the McCandless theory you're not going get very far.

But if you have read the books, and need to brush up on a console or light...
LightingTrainer.COM Home Page


----------



## Kelite (Sep 23, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> Some people have told me some links before but I can't seem to find them anymore.
> 
> Well, I am looking for a, preferably free, video series that educates in technical theatre, mainly lighting and sound. Also for me to see how much I really don't know.





There are more than a dozen free videos on the Apollo website, some generic (how to load a gobo, how to install gelstrings, etc) and some more specific (how to balance a fixture on the Right Arm). They are free, and you may fast forward through them if the info is of no interest or value to you and the students-


Apollo Design | How To Videos


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 23, 2009)

derek,
I will be reading some books for myself, but I am also looking for a group things for me and people I am teaching.

HHSLights, I had actually seen that, I was waiting for the second installment but seem it wont be out for a while :/

Raktor,
I will check out that sight : )

Kelite,
Thanks for that sight ^_^

There was a video series that was perfect for what I wanted, that was just a short you tube video : ) -Cant think of name-


----------

